# Anyone have any experience with Alias Kim?



## COTTON (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm assuming this is a Chinese watch. Anyone tried it out yet?


----------



## mxrider32 (Mar 25, 2010)

Anyone tried one of these yet? They are all over ebay. I like the look of a couple of them.


----------



## rich5665 (Feb 25, 2010)

I just posted a very similar question. I guess the only way to find out is for one of us to buy an AK Homme and give a review. :-!


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't recall seeing that brand name mentioned on the board before.

The watches look a lot like typical Guangzhou Xin Xin Jing Cheng Watch Manufactory Ltd watches that have brands like IK Colouring and XXCom, but I could be wrong.


----------



## rich5665 (Feb 25, 2010)

Well now I have an idea of were Byino, Fuyate, Goer, Jaragar ,Wilon and Winner are getting their watches from. Many of their watches are of the same styling, just different Brand Names. I guess it is to be expected.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

AlbertaTime said:


> I don't recall seeing that brand name mentioned on the board before.
> 
> The watches look a lot like typical Guangzhou Xin Xin Jing Cheng Watch Manufactory Ltd watches that have brands like IK Colouring and XXCom, but I could be wrong.


Sounds reasonable to me.

The movement is a late-model Chinese Standard movement with cloverleaf shockproofing found more commonly (but not only) in the south of China. From that, I would surmise that the movement is an ebauche from one of the older factories finished in another factory. That's just my guess, but it would be consistent with the kinds of manufacturers that Xinxin Jing Cheng and other OEM branders work with. The auto-winding module is the typical double-reverser system but in a recent wide-bridge design, and different to that used by Shanghai or Liaoning.


----------



## bunne63 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi,
I bought a mechanical one at a bargain price on the e-bay. It runs smothly and quite correctly too, although I dropped it on the floor due to a disjointment on the clasp. The price was very low, like 1.5 USD, but the shipping to Swden was maybe like 20 USD. Still I am very satisfied(so far)


----------



## House of skirt (Mar 14, 2012)

*Alias Kim stock*

Recv'd my stock today, seems middle range product, gave years quality guarantee, Not same colours as photos but still nice and somewhat smaller, all keeping time and at the moment, not sending back..we shall see do you want a picture

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## House of skirt (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes first batch arrived today, set one off and still going, mechanical. Middle range, not same colours as advertised but still nice, arrive promptly, boxed nicely with guarantee as expected. can supply a pic if rqd


----------



## House of skirt (Mar 14, 2012)

I have and they are quick, efficient to send, gave guarantee card nice box, product middle range, not colours as shown but never the less ok, smaller than shown too, but good product and working at the moment, caan supply pic if rqd


----------



## sue505 (Jul 19, 2012)

I have one and am about to buy another in a similar style. The one I have is mid-range, I'd say - nice leather strap, crystals which float around the watch face, numbers are slightly raised, mother-of-pearl effect face. You'd maybe pay £15 - 30 for it here? (rough guess); I got mine for 87p plus £6.86 postage! I like them but a lot of the designs are a bit OTT, in my opinion. Will post a pic of mine.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Usually their water proof casing is not very good. If you go high humid area. The crystal and casing inside will collect moisture. But since some pay as little as $5, I will not say much. If you want some which can last longer or everyday usage/abuse watch. Getting an alpha or Parnis are much better option.


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

i have the same but with a jaragar tag on it and it's a good looking watch but as soon as i pressed one of the buttons, 2 small hands from the small dials popped off.

i contacted the seller and he is sending a new one for 4$ and i can keep the other :-d

other than that, i'm wearing it today and it's pretty accurate.

only thing is that the strap is really but really cheap! i was affraid that just by wearing it, it would tear off. i made a custom leather one and everything is fine!


----------



## Phil McCrackenn (Jul 25, 2012)

"as soon as i pressed one of the buttons, 2 small hands from the small dials popped off."


There is a warning on some of the ebay sites which says not to depress either of the pushers between 10:00 p.m. and 2:00 a.m. or destructive things will happen.


----------



## Enlight2k (May 16, 2012)

My crystal popped off and I had to push it back on. The watch still runs with no bent hands.


----------



## ecthelion (Jun 4, 2011)

vdub007 said:


> i have the same but with a jaragar tag on it and it's a good looking watch but as soon as i pressed one of the buttons, 2 small hands from the small dials popped off.


My guess is that the subdials don't actually work.


----------



## kingdavecako (Jun 6, 2011)

ecthelion said:


> My guess is that the subdials don't actually work.


They most definitely do. That's what separates them from the extra-low-sub-$10-range watches. Day, date, and month. I don't believe the popping off of the hands is an intended feature, however.


----------



## ecthelion (Jun 4, 2011)

kingdavecako said:


> Day, date, and month. I don't believe the popping off of the hands is an intended feature, however.


Oh, now I see - it's one of *those* - nothing wrong with that, though giving it the chronograph look is a tad misleading 

I'd agree - the subdial hands are probably not supposed to do that.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I believe that these are pretty much the same as the B*******g for B*****y reps that are being sold on certain sites. I guess that they make one batch up as branded reps, and then another with an own brand dial (AK Homme or others) so that they can sell some legitimately on the bay for example.


----------



## jald (Jul 20, 2011)

AK,MY WORST PURCHASE, A RUBBISH.....


----------



## Bandwagon (Mar 28, 2012)

I bought the "moon phase" (I.e. day-night indicator ) watch. Worst money I've spent. The strap is disgustingly uncomfortable , the minute hand stops and starts randomly even when the watch is wound. And it would lose hours a day. 


Do not buy.


----------



## Misticuf (Jul 24, 2012)

This is my first post here, and I'm not really a watch collector. I wanted an affordable automatic and I liked the look of this one. I got it on eBay for under thirty bucks. It doesn't hack, but a few seconds on either side doesn't make a difference to me.
The watch looks better than it does on the photos. It's a little thick--and that's coming from a guy who's warn quartz watches for the last 20 years--but I got used to that quickly. The sub dials work. The watch keeps good time, and the automatic function works great.
I would buy another one of these AK-Homme (Alias Kim) watches, and might buy one or two as gifts. I feel I got a great deal for the money. I've only had it for a couple of days, but I anticipate wearing it for years. It looks better than the photos.
The band was very, very stiff when I pulled it out of the box, but that doesn't bother me. Leather takes a while to break in. I worked it for several minutes before I put it on. When I take it off, I bent the strap back and forth, and the more I do that, the better it feels. I'm happy with my purchase.


----------



## goodwolfe (Nov 7, 2010)

I have several, and they are all keeping good time. They are also beautiful watches if you don't examine them too closely...as the fit and finish isn't up to Seikos or Citizens, etc..my oldest is over two years old now, and it is amazingly accurate for a cheap Chinese mechanical...actually about as accurate as my two Swiss watches (VSA & Tissot) with ETA 2824-2 movements...the one I've had for two years was part of a weekly rotation, but for the last six months I have worn daily...I will reset a watch when it's two or more minutes off and I've been able to go for three to four weeks without resetting this AK Homme....(pic of model below)...cost has risen and is considerably more now, but at the time I paid less than $30 bucks.....one issue though, and it may just be with mine...the one I've been wearing is starting to "pit" on the back of the case and one of the pushers is discoloring....this concerns me, as they aren't that "cheap" anymore...for $50 bucks you may be able to pick up a Seiko 5, a Vostok or possibly even a Orient on a daily deal site....and they will definitely last for years....though if you can still find one of them you really like for $15-$30 bucks, they could be a deal...but as they start to "creep" up to $50 bucks or more, not so much....


----------



## normdiaz (May 25, 2006)

Recently placed a low-ball bid on ebay and won a quarz model AK-Homme. Guess for the price it is worth it, but not one to keep for me. It will be a "catch-and-release" or go to our local thrift shop if no one buys it for price-of-shipping.


----------



## Speedy2012 (Aug 17, 2012)

I bought an Alias Kim Homme watch for myself from eBay. The seller is located in Hong Kong.
The watch came within 9 working days.
The watch was packaged very well and looks very solid and strong.
The downside for me is, the title of the watch said suitable for women and men. Thats why I bought it. however, when I opened it it turned out to be massive. Not at all suitable for a woman.
I have now had to put it on for sale here in the UK and back to watch hunting for me again.


----------



## Elph02 (Feb 21, 2006)

Have purchased a number of these. Maybe wore them once or twice and usually either end up giving or throwing away. Some simply just seem to fall apart after a period of time and who really knows what kind of hide the "leather" strap came from (Meow). Crystals appear to be cut from the bottom of old Coke bottles, it appears. I have found the process of purchasing, the wait, and the ultimate disappointment regardless of how open I try to keep my expectations is not worth it. If I can buy a NOS or new Seagull a Seiko 5, Vostok, or Orient for a little more money I find I am much more satisfied in the long run. That being said the best luck I have had is the Cjiaba (sp) of Russian/Chinese manufacture, esp those modeled after the Omega Speedmaster are keepers.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Have just ordered one. Will let you know how it goes...

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

Thinking of getting a Pepsi are AK better than Soki or is the difference negligible any opinions,

Kev


----------



## shacomm (Jul 9, 2012)

I have an AK PAM homage(ish) with an "open heart" ish (just the main spring) at 9, a moon phase ish (actually just night/day indicator) at 6 and a 24 hour indicator (actual!) at 3. (There is a lot going on on the face of this watch.)

It came with a cheap strap and the crown guard was flimsy. With a strap change and the crown guard removed its a nice watch that keeps good time and starts ticking every time I put it on my wrist. I have no complaints with mine.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Kevg said:


> Thinking of getting a Pepsi are AK better than Soki or is the difference negligible any opinions,
> 
> Kev


These watches are all assembled in the same or similar factories to minimum orders. The quality will be the same for most of these 'mushroom' brands with the biggest differences being between any two watches in the same build. For example; many have bought Soki watches and it seems that half got good ones and half got ones with problems. The same is likely true with AK or any of the other bargain basement priced watches.

Go for the one you like best and cross your fingers ;-)


----------



## the3dgm (Mar 22, 2013)

New guy and late to the party! I bought an AK about 2 yrs ago off ebay, the same one pictured in post #23 above. The good is that the watch really is 'eye candy' for the wrist, large and a very nicely laid out and strong design, also it keeps very good time for an Asian automatic. The bad, the bezel does not turn making the scales decorative only, the band may be stainless steel, but, it would be very, very thin stainless steel. I had mine about two months of very light use when the button that sets the date, simply vanished leaving a very deep hole. An unfolded paperclip will allow you to reset the date each month. Also, if you live in a different dimension you're in luck the date range is 00 - 39! All in all, if you just want a watch that keeps reasonable time and looks better than most for knock around time, you could do worse.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 29, 2009)

men's watches are ugly as hell and are too blingy, but I've bought 5-6 ladies watches for my for wife as accessories and they are ok. For a 12 usd you can't go wrong and they are comparable with such crap like Michael Kors and Claude Bernard, but 10-20 times cheaper.


----------

